
VW accused of ruining Mexican crops with weather-altering technology - trumped
https://money.cnn.com/2018/08/23/news/companies/vw-volkswagen-mexico-drought/index.html
======
trumped
weather altering technologies should probably be illegal in all cases... VW is
particularly evil lately...

